# MEQ - Metlifecare Limited



## carolz (21 October 2013)

will be interesting to see how this doesasits listing today at 1300.

Being doing okay in NZover the last 3 weeks


----------



## System (5 November 2020)

On November 3rd, 2020, Metlifecare Limited (MEQ) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between MEQ and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in MEQ by Asia Pacific Village Group Limited.


----------

